# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL στη Λάρισα

## gravis

Μπήκαν τα πρώτα VDSL καφάο στην Νέα πολιτεία της Λάρισας. Δεν έχουν ακόμα ηλεκτροδοτηθεί. Μπήκαν σε αυτήν την συνοικία γιατί ήταν η πιο απομακρυσμένη από το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -

Να συμπληρώσω ότι είδα νέα καφάο και στην περιοχή αβερωφ

----------


## Steve96

Μπορείς να μου πεις που ακριβώς τα είδες στο αβέρωφ?

----------


## gravis

περνωντας την πλατεια αβερωφ , στο δεξι χερι, πανω στην φαρσαλων

----------


## xristosdim

Παιδια για τα πυροβολικα ξερετε τιποτα...γιατι συγχρονιζω στα 2mbps και δεν μπορω να φορτωσω ουτε ενα βιντεο στο youtube

----------


## gravis

Ξεκίνησαν εκ νέου οι εργασίες στα vdsl Καφαο που ειχαν τοποθετηθει κατα μηκος της φαρσάλων. Συγκεκριμένα, τοποθετούνται υπόγεια καλώδια απο τη ΔΕΗ για την τροφοδότηση τους, οπως και επίσης στρώνονται και οπτικες ίνες. Μάλλον ειναι θέμα χρόνου για να λειτουργήσουν. Τωρα οσον αφορά για τις εργασίες στα vdsl στην Νεάπολή, δεν γνωριζω, μάλλον ειναι ακόμα  παθητικά.

----------


## gravis

Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες τροφοδότησης τον Vdsl Καφάο με υπόγεια καλώδια απο την ΔΕΗ, οπως ολοκληρώθηκαν και οι εργασίες οπτικών ινων. 
Στην νέα πολιτεία τροφοδοτήθηκαν οι καμπίνες εξωτερικά με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, και μαλλον εχουν κουμπωθεί και οι οπτικές ινες. 
Δεν γνωρίζω αν ειναι εν τέλει ενεργές οι καμπίνες .

----------


## Dimitris19

Ωραία, άντε να ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά και το καμπινάτο VDSL στη Λάρισα.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις καθόλου ποιες θα είναι οι επόμενες περιοχές?

----------


## gravis

Οχι δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## dyrer

Υπάρχει κάποιο νεώτερο;

----------


## gravis

τιποτα ακομα

----------


## dyrer

Ευχαριστώ, λεω μηπως ησυχάσουμε από τις μετά τις 18.00 αποσυνδέσεις

----------


## nikos.f1

Γεια κι απο μενα στην γειτονικη Λαρισα και σε ολους στο φορουμ. 

 Μενω κεντρο Τρικαλα και σε μας εδω εχουν βαλει 3 νεα καφαο vdsl.

Ειναι τελειωμενα απο ολα ΔΕΗ, οπτικη ινα κτλπ απο τις αρχες Απριλιου αλλα ακομα να δωθουν σε λειτουργια.

Μαλλον η ιδια κατασταση επικρατει και σε αλλες πολεις.

Γιατι αυτη η καθυστερηση. Οποιος ξερει κατι ας μας πει     Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Alex1_kgr

Θα σας στεναχωρήσω αλλά είναι όλα έτοιμα εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου αλλά πριν τον Αύγουστο είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να γίνουν οι μεταγώγες λόγω ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## nikos.f1

Alex ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.

Υπομονη λοιπον για ολους......

----------


## gollum4

Καλησπέρα και από εμενα παιδιά .Εγω στη Νεα Πολιτεια εδώ και 15 μερες περιπου συγχρονιζω στα 17200 απο 5 που ημουν πριν

----------


## gravis

Σήμερα κυριακάτικα των Βαΐων ,είδα στην φαρσάλων ,διπλα απο το κατάστημα "Ψαριανός" Να σκάβουν γυρω απο το παλιό καφάο ,πάει προς αντικατάσταση και αυτο.

----------


## darkmoon

> Δύο ακόμα καμπίνες θα μπουν στην Ανθ. Γαζη & Ηπείρου, μπροστά από τα 1ο & 4ο Γυμνάσιο-Λύκειο  και ενδεχομένως μια τέρμα Καραϊσκάκη, παραδίπλα  στην εκκλησία του Αγ. Αντωνίου στο ομώνυμο πάρκο. (υπάρχει μια μεγάλη τρύπα εκεί που έχει ανοιχτεί πρόσφατα)


Λέγε τέτοια ωραία!
Επιτέλους να φθάσει το vdsl κέντρο!

----------


## gravis

Μπαίνει καμπίνα στην οδό διγενή, αναμέσα στο κατάστημα bed & bath και σε ενα συνεργειο. Δεν ξερω ποιο καφαο θα αντικαταστήσει γιατι σε εκεινο τον δρομο εχει δυο καφαο.

----------


## darkmoon

Αυτές οι καμπίνες τελικά τι είναι;
Mini-dslams?
Η cyta που είμαι εγώ δίνει vdsl από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ;

----------


## gravis

Οι καμπίνες εχουν μεσα κανονικά dslam με vdsl κάρτες, και καποια απο αυτα και με adsl κάρτες, δινουν και voip, και καποια απο αυτα εχουν και ups σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρεύματος. οποτε σιγα σιγα το Α/Κ θα καταστεί περιττό. Επίσης ειναι ftth ready, που σημαινει οτι στο μελλον απο εκει θα μας δίνουν οπτικη ινα στο σπίτι μας

Ναι η cyta δινει μεσω καμπινας vdsl οπως και ολοι οι πάροχοι

----------


## jkoukos

To DSLAM όλων των καμπίνων, μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα από την ίδια κάρτα ADSL και VDSL. Η VoIP τηλεφωνία έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο μέσω της ίδιας σύνδεσης.
Όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν λιανική υπηρεσία VDSL μέσω της καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ, νοικιάζοντας την υπηρεσία από αυτόν στη χοντρική. Όμως δεν το κάνουν όλοι και παντού. Wind και Vodafone την παρέχουν στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις και ακολουθεί η Forthnet, με τελευταία την Cyta που για δικούς της άγνωστους λόγους την παρέχει σε λίγες περιοχές.

----------


## darkmoon

Είχα κάνει αίτηση επίτηδες στην Cyta που είμαι για vdsl ενώ ήξερα ότι δεν πολυσηκώνει η γραμμή (και καλά ο wizard έλεγε ότι μπορώ να βάλω).
Είμαι στην περιοχή του Αγίου Νικολάου.
Το έβαλα λοιπόν και κλείδωνε χαμηλά 20 Mbps και έχανε και πακέτα από την μεγάλη ποσότητα λαθών της γραμμής.
Ερχεται λοιπόν ο τεχνικός από cyta και με δικό του όργανο μετράει την απόσταση το το κέντρο της μεταμόρφωσης σε 1200-1300 μέτρα αν θυμάμαι καλά και μου λέει ότι δεν έπρεπε να σας είχαν πουλήσει την vdsl σύνδεση οπότε ξαναγύρισα σε adsl.
Από την καμπίνα όμως Ηπείρου και Ανθ.Γαζή πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 100 μέτρα οπότε λογικά βάζω και vdsl50 αν θέλω.
Πως ξέρουμε αν μια καμπίνα έχει αρχίσει να λειτουργεί και ποιοι πάροχοι την χρησιμοποιούν;
Ευχαριστώ.

PS : Μόλις μπήκα για πλάκα στον wizard της Cyta και έχω το κλασικό μήνυμα ότι μπορώ να βάλω VDSL και η απόσταση από το κέντρο (και καλά) είναι 954 μέτρα.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> με τελευταία την Cyta που για δικούς της άγνωστους λόγους την παρέχει σε λίγες περιοχές.


Σε τέτοια περίπτωση έπεσε κάποιος γνωστός, που ενώ ζήτησε VDSL μέσω καμπίνας, η Cyta τον δούλευε κανονικά και του εδινε από A/K. (προφανώς για μην πληρώνει παραπάνω στον ΟΤΕ που μου φαίνεται "λογικό" με την τσιφουτσιά των Κυπρίων) Του είχα πει να τους παίρνει ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ τηλέφωνο να τους πρήξει μπας και του το άλλαξουν, αλλά το μόνο που το έκαναν ήταν να του το κλείνουν και του λένε ότι δεν θέλουμε πιεστικούς πελάτες (ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ) Οπότε του είπα, άλλαξε πάροχο "ΧΤΕΣ" και κάντους και καμιά καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και άστους... Το τι έκανε δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν είχαμε κάποια επαφή από τότε...




> Από την καμπίνα όμως Ηπείρου και Ανθ.Γαζή πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 100 μέτρα οπότε λογικά βάζω και vdsl50 αν θέλω.


 Θα μπορείς να βάλεις 1000% 50άρα (εκτός και αν έχεις προβλήματα με εσωτερική καλωδίωση οπότε πάλι θα έχει απώλεια), όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί. Σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα αυτό θα γίνει 4ο τρίμηνο του 2017 για κάποιες καμπίνες και 2ο του 2019 για τις υπόλοιπες( Κοίτα τον αριθμό του καφάο σου, στο παράρτημα 2). Θα το καταλάβεις από το θόρυβο που θα κάνει. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπορείς να βάλεις και αμέσως και από όλους τους παρόχους... Συνήθως πλέον δίνουν όλοι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Το χρονοδιάγραμμα θα το βρεις εδώ




> PS : Μόλις μπήκα για πλάκα στον wizard της Cyta και έχω το κλασικό μήνυμα ότι μπορώ να βάλω VDSL και η απόσταση από το κέντρο (και καλά) είναι 954 μέτρα.


Και σε μένα o Wizzard τους, μου βγάζει περίπου 639 μέτρα, ενώ από την Forthnet μου λένε ότι καλωδιακά είμαι περίπου 1500 μέτρα...

----------


## gravis

Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν δίνουν από όλες τις καμπινες adsl , και μπορούν να δώσουν voip από καμπίνα

- - - Updated - - -




> To DSLAM όλων των καμπίνων, μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα από την ίδια κάρτα ADSL και VDSL. Η VoIP τηλεφωνία έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο μέσω της ίδιας σύνδεσης.
> Όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν λιανική υπηρεσία VDSL μέσω της καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ, νοικιάζοντας την υπηρεσία από αυτόν στη χοντρική. Όμως δεν το κάνουν όλοι και παντού. Wind και Vodafone την παρέχουν στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις και ακολουθεί η Forthnet, με τελευταία την Cyta που για δικούς της άγνωστους λόγους την παρέχει σε λίγες περιοχές.


........

----------


## jkoukos

> Από την καμπίνα όμως Ηπείρου και Ανθ.Γαζή πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 100 μέτρα οπότε λογικά βάζω και vdsl50 αν θέλω.


Υπόψη ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις κοντά σου κάποια ενεργοποιημένη νέα καμπίνα, αλλά αν η δικιά σου είναι ενεργοποιημένη και αναβαθμισμένη.
Πάντα συνδεόμαστε σε μια και μοναδική καμπίνα και αυτό δεν αλλάζει, άσχετα αν αυτή είναι μακρύτερα από την οικοδομή μας ενώ υπάρχει άλλη κοντύτερα.




> Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν δίνουν από όλες τις καμπινες adsl , και μπορούν να δώσουν voip από καμπίνα.


Αυτό που έγραψα είναι ότι όλες οι καμπίνες δίνουν ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL, αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα αν το ADSL παρέχεται ως υπηρεσία στους τελικούς χρήστες απ' όλες τις καμπίνες.

Φυσικά και σε συνδέσεις από καμπίνες παρέχεται VoIP τηλεφωνία. Όμως αυτή διέρχεται από την καμπίνα (όπως και η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο), σε αντίθεση με το DSL που υπάρχει και παρέχεται από το DSLAM της καμπίνας.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Οι καμπίνες εχουν μεσα κανονικά dslam με vdsl κάρτες, και καποια απο αυτα και με adsl κάρτες, δινουν και voip, και καποια απο αυτα εχουν και ups σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρεύματος. οποτε σιγα σιγα το Α/Κ θα καταστεί περιττό. Επίσης ειναι ftth ready, που σημαινει οτι στο μελλον απο εκει θα μας δίνουν οπτικη ινα στο σπίτι μας
> 
> Ναι η cyta δινει μεσω καμπινας vdsl οπως και ολοι οι πάροχοι


Eνημερωτικά ups δεν έχει καμία καμπίνα από όσες έχουν μπει στη λάρισα..

----------


## gravis

Σήμερα εξω απο το κτήριο ΟΕΚ ,ηρωων πολυτεχνειου γινοταν μεταφορά χαλκου στην καμπίνα, οπως επισης στην αβέρωφ με ηρωων πολυτεχνειου σκάβανε και περνουσανε χαλκο στην νέα καμπινα.
Επίσης φιλος μου ειπε οτι στην ΒΙΠΕ στρώνει οπτικές ίνες η vodafone

----------


## famous-walker

H Vodafone ας αφήσει την ΒΙ.ΠΕ. και ας βάλει καμπίνες μέσα στην πόλη και στα κέντρα που ανέλαβε. Πολύ το καθυστερεί.

----------


## darkmoon

Να υποθέσω ότι θα συνδεθώ σε καινούρια καμπίνα αν δω σκάψιμο από το καφάο του τετραγώνου μου (παλιού τύπου μικρό) προς κάποια κατεύθυνση;
Ή μήπως υπάρχει σχεδιασμός σε κάθε παλιό καφάο να μπει δίπλα ένα καινούριο;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Ή μήπως υπάρχει σχεδιασμός σε κάθε παλιό καφάο να μπει δίπλα ένα καινούριο;


Αν υπάρχει χώρος όπως πχ στην Γ.Αβέρωφ & Ηρ. Πολυτεχνείου η νέα καμπίνα μπαίνει δίπλα. Αν δεν υπάρχει (ειδικά στις πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές), τότε μπαίνει σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο στο ίδιο τετράγωνο ή κάπου κοντά, και "μεταφέρουν" τον χαλκό στην νέα καμπίνα. Όπως για παράδειγμα σε αυτήν που βρίσκεται έξω από το παλιό κτίριο του ΟΕΚ

Τώρα για το ποια καφάο θα αντικατασταθούν αυτό αφορά τον σχεδιασμό του ΟΤΕ (σε πρώτη φάση) ή των άλλων παρόχων που θα αναλάβουν να βάλουν νέες καμπίνες στη δεύτερη και στην τρίτη φάση. Σε μερικά ποστ μου πιο πάνω, έχω βάλει τον σύνδεσμο με το χρονοδιάγραμμα της πρώτης φάσης από τον ΟΤΕ που στη Λάρισα, θα κάνει αναβάθμιση σε κάποια καφάο από Μεταμόρφωση & Αβέρωφ. Τα υπόλοιπα κέντρα της πόλης (Φιλελλήνων, Ακαδημία, Μοκάμπο) λογικά θα τα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος πάροχος (από ότι ακούγεται μάλλον η vodafone)

- - - Updated - - -

Μία ακόμα δίφυλλη καμπίνα θα μπει στην γωνία Ρουσβέλτ & Ιουστινιανού ενώ σήμερα γύρω στις 14:45 γινόταν μεταφορά χαλκού στην καμπίνα της Γ.  Αβέρωφ

----------


## darkmoon

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά αν υπάρχει χώρος δίπλα από παλιά καμπίνα είναι καλύτερη λύση γιατί γλυτώνεις σκαψίματα;

----------


## gravis

> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά αν υπάρχει χώρος δίπλα από παλιά καμπίνα είναι καλύτερη λύση γιατί γλυτώνεις σκαψίματα;


Η καλύτερη λυση ειναι ξυλώνεις την παλιά και ακριβώς απο πάνω βάζεις την καινούρια χτίζοντας απλώς μια μεγαλύτερη τσιμεντένια βάση και μικτονομής . Τωρα στα στενά σοκάκια της πόλης αυτο τις περισσότερες φορες δεν ειναι εφικτό

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Πάντως σήμερα γινόταν χαμός στις εργασίες μεταφοράς χαλκού... Πέτυχα συνεργεία ( την ίδια ώρα γύρω στις 12 )στην καμπίνα έξω από τον ΟΕΚ και σε δυο στην Φαρσάλων κοντά στην εκκλησία της Αναλήψεως του Σώτηρα

----------


## gravis

Να δουμε ποτε θα τραβήξουν οπτικές ινες, εκει θα γινει κυκλοφοριακο κομφούζιο

----------


## darkmoon

Φωτογραφίες από Καραθάνου & Ηπείρου (οι βραδυνές) και Ανθίμου Γαζή & Ηπείρου οι ημερήσιες:

https://scontent.fath1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...07&oe=59001C8F

https://scontent.fath1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...04&oe=59002CFF

----------


## MitsosLarissa

https://www.google.gr/maps/@39.62596...8i6656!6m1!1e1

Έχει μπει, δίφυλλη καμπίνα με τον αριθμό 223 δίπλα στην κολόνα της ΔΕΗ ( το παλιό καφάο είναι απέναντι και φαίνεται και στο λινκ) και μάλλον πρέπει να έχουν τραβήξει και οπτικές ίνες, δεδομένου ότι μπροστά από την καμπίνα υπάρχει ένα αυλάκι που οδηγεί σε ένα φρεάτιο που γράφει ΟΤΕ

----------


## jkoukos

Από το φρεάτιο σίγουρα θα έχουν τραβήξει τα παλιά χάλκινα καλώδια για τις συνδέσεις. Πιθανόν να έχουν περάσει και την οπτική, διαφορετικά σίγουρα τον πλαστικό σωλήνα μέσω του οποία θα έρθει η οπτική.

----------


## darkmoon

Εντωμεταξύ πέρασα από ανθίμου γαζή πάλι χθες και απέναντι από την προηγούμενη φώτο που πόσταρα σκάψανε δίπλα σε άλλο καφάο για να βάλουν και άλλη καμπίνα πιθανότατα.
Παιδιά λογικά δε θα μείνει παλιό καφάο μόνο του έτσι όπως πάνε!

----------


## gravis

ανθ.γαζη σημερα μεσημέρι τραβούσανε οπτική ινα στην καμπίνα, στην κραννώνος γινοταν μεταφορά χαλκου, στην φιλιππουπολη κάποιες καμπίνες εχουν τελειώσει απο ολα. Κάθε μερα όλο και κάτι γίνεται αλλα δεν βλέπω φως στο κέντρο

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Εντωμεταξύ πέρασα από ανθίμου γαζή πάλι χθες και απέναντι από την προηγούμενη φώτο που πόσταρα σκάψανε δίπλα σε άλλο καφάο για να βάλουν και άλλη καμπίνα πιθανότατα.
> Παιδιά λογικά δε θα μείνει παλιό καφάο μόνο του έτσι όπως πάνε!


Ήρθε επιτέλους η ανάπτυξη στη χώρα (του τηλεφωνικού δικτύου  :Razz:  )




> ανθ.γαζη σημερα μεσημέρι τραβούσανε οπτική ινα στην καμπίνα, στην κραννώνος γινοταν μεταφορά χαλκου, στην φιλιππουπολη κάποιες καμπίνες εχουν τελειώσει απο ολα. Κάθε μερα όλο και κάτι γίνεται αλλα δεν βλέπω φως στο κέντρο


Στο απώτερο μέλλον κάτι μπορεί να γίνει και για εμάς  :Razz:  Γιατί στο εγγύς δεν βλέπω ούτε εγώ βλέπω φως "στο τούνελ" ( την "Νυχτοπούλη" μπορεί :P ), ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας και την παράταση που έδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ για την 2η φάση. Άρα η δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον (το πιο πιθανό για μένα) ή τόσο μεγάλο που δεν προλαβαίνουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ( οι ποίοι; )

- - - Updated - - -

*Edited 26/04/17 15:59*

Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι έχουν ξηλωθεί τα παλιά καφάο που ήταν έξω από τον ΟΕΚ, και αυτό την Γ. Αβέρωφ & Ηρ. Πολυτεχνείου

Επίσης μπήκε ακόμα μια δίφυλλη, στη διασταύρωση Ρούσβελτ & Ιουστινιανού

----------


## darkmoon

Αντε να πλησιάζουν στο κέντρο!
Οχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά για παράδειγμα αν ήσουν ανθίμου γαζή και Ηπείρου έπαιρνες έτσι κι αλλιώς vdsl από το κέντρο της Μεταμόρφωσης.
Το θέμα είναι να δούμε καινούριες καμπίνες στην καρδιά της πόλης, δηλαδή Νομαρχία και Πλατεία ταχυδρομείου.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Αντε να πλησιάζουν στο κέντρο!
> Το θέμα είναι να δούμε καινούριες καμπίνες στην καρδιά της πόλης, δηλαδή Νομαρχία και Πλατεία ταχυδρομείου.


Διάβασα χτες σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα εδώ, ότι σχεδόν όλες οι νέες καμπίνες που θα μπουν στην 2η & 3η φάση, θα μπουν και θα ενεργοποιηθούν μέχρι το το 4ο τρίμηνο του 2019... Οπότε έχουμε "ψωμί" να φάμε...

Μένει να δούμε κατά πόσο θα επαληθευτεί αυτό..

----------


## dyrer

Αυτό που λεμε τόσο καιρό, μέχρι το 2020 το κέντρο της Λάρισας θα έχει VDSL. 
Αφου έχει ο Αμπελώνας και η Αγια, τον κύριο όγκο συνδρομητών της Λάρισας ποιος τον δίνει σημασία  :RTFM:

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Αυτό που λεμε τόσο καιρό, μέχρι το 2020 το κέντρο της Λάρισας θα έχει VDSL. 
> Αφου έχει ο Αμπελώνας και η Αγια, τον κύριο όγκο συνδρομητών της Λάρισας ποιος τον δίνει σημασία


Η Vodafone δίνει VDSL και στον Τύρναβο (μέσω Α/Κ πάντα) μιας που το έφερε η κουβέντα... Τώρα γιατί στην πόλη της Λάρισας, δίνει μόνο στο Α/Κ Φιλελλήνων αυτό το ξέρει μόνο ή ίδια

----------


## famous-walker

Γιατί οι περιοχές αυτές εντάσσονται στο rural broadband.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Γιατί οι περιοχές αυτές εντάσσονται στο rural broadband.


Έτσι εξηγείται...

----------


## Dimitris19

Τύρναβος και Αμπελώνας δεν εντάσσονται στο rural broadband
Μόνο από το Αστικό Κέντρο δίνουν VDSL η Cosmote και η Vodafone
Οι καμπίνες είναι οι παλιές, και δεν βλέπω και να αλλάζουν

----------


## famous-walker

> Τύρναβος και Αμπελώνας δεν εντάσσονται στο rural broadband
> Μόνο από το Αστικό Κέντρο δίνουν VDSL η Cosmote και η Vodafone
> Οι καμπίνες είναι οι παλιές, και δεν βλέπω και να αλλάζουν


Για την Αγιά και τις γύρω περιοχές ήξερα ότι είναι στα σίγουρα.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Σήμερα είδα μια "πινακίδα" ΕΡΓΑ ΟΤΕ στην Ηρ. Πολυτεχνείου & Τρικάλων λίγο πριν το 404. Λογικά θα μπει και εκεί καμπίνα.

----------


## gravis

> Σήμερα είδα μια "πινακίδα" ΕΡΓΑ ΟΤΕ στην Ηρ. Πολυτεχνείου & Τρικάλων λίγο πριν το 404. Λογικά θα μπει και εκεί καμπίνα.


Ναι οτι καμπινα υπάρχει εκει στην Λαγου θα αλλάξει

- - - Updated - - -

Στις καμπίνες της καραθανου περνούσαν σήμερα το απόγευμα οπτικές, στην Ηπείρου πριν την φαρμακίδου φτιάχνανε βάση για καμπίνα, στην Καρδίτσης ξεκίνησαν κάποια καφαο να τα σκάβουν

----------


## darkmoon

Αντε να δούμε.Ισως και να μη χρειάζεται να έρθουν καν πιο πολύ προς το κέντρο αν η απόσταση για vdsl μετριέται πλέον από την καμπίνα.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Αντε να δούμε.Ισως και να μη χρειάζεται να έρθουν καν πιο πολύ προς το κέντρο αν η απόσταση για vdsl μετριέται πλέον από την καμπίνα.


Tο κέντρο της πόλης, όπως και οι κεντρικές συνοικίες ανήκουν τουλάχιστον κατά 90% στα Α/Κ Φιλελλήνων & Ακαδημίας οπότε αυτές οι καμπίνες είναι "άχρηστες" μιας που ανήκουν στο Α/Κ Μεταμόρφωσης, όπως φαίνεται και στην συν. εικόνα, από την οποία όμως λείπουν τα όρια του Α/Κ Μοκάμπο (δεν είναι περασμένα στον χάρτη).

Βλέποντας την έκταση που καταλαμβάνει το καθένα, είναι λογικό γιατί η αναβάθμιση ξεκίνησε από την Μεταμόρφωση... Θεωρητικά τη λιγότερη δουλειά, θα έχει η Φιλελλήνων.Αν και εκεί έχουμε άλλο πρόβλημα, διότι ο χώρος είναι αρκετά περιορισμένος, οπότε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των νέων καμπίνων θα μπει σε διαφορετικό σημείο από το παλιό αρχικό καφάο...

Πάντως σε παλιότερη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον ΟΤΕ, μου είχαν πει ότι θα αλλαχτούν σταδιακά ΟΛΕΣ οι καμπίνες. Πάντως σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ σε άλλα θέματα, το χρονοδιάγραμμα από την ΕΕΤΤ είναι για το 4ο τρίμηνο του 2019.

----------


## darkmoon

Εγώ πάντως που είμαι περιοχή Αγίου Νικολάου μεταξύ Παπαναστασίου και Μπότσαρη ανήκω στο κέντρο Μεταμόρφωση.Η δε καλωδιακή απόστασή μου από το κέντρο, όπως παραδέχθηκε και ο τεχνικός της cyta είναι πάνω από 1200 μέτρα.
Από την καινούρια καμπίνα όμως στην Ανθίμου Γαζή άντε να είμαι 100 μέτρα σε ευθεία οπότε η καλωδιακή απόσταση πόσο να είναι;
200 300 μέτρα το πολύ;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Εγώ πάντως που είμαι περιοχή Αγίου Νικολάου μεταξύ Παπαναστασίου και Μπότσαρη ανήκω στο κέντρο Μεταμόρφωση.Η δε καλωδιακή απόστασή μου από το κέντρο, όπως παραδέχθηκε και ο τεχνικός της cyta είναι πάνω από 1200 μέτρα.
> Από την καινούρια καμπίνα όμως στην Ανθίμου Γαζή άντε να είμαι 100 μέτρα σε ευθεία οπότε η καλωδιακή απόσταση πόσο να είναι;
> 200 300 μέτρα το πολύ;


Αφού είσαι πριν την Μανδηλαρά, λογικό να ανήκεις στην Μεταμόρφωση.

Για την απόσταση που λες, λογικά ναι. Αρκεί βέβαια να "ανήκεις" και στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι σε καφάο που δεν έχει αλλαχτεί. Κοίτα τον τριψήφιο αριθμό που γράφει το κουτί με τις ρεγκλέτες, και μετά περίμενε να δεις τι αριθμό θα βάλουν σε αυτή που λες, που αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάτι γράφει πρόχειρα με μαρκαδόρο...

----------


## gravis

Είδα ότι σκαψανε στο καφαο που βρίσκεται μέσα στο οικόπεδο του καταστήματος Βιοκαρπετ στην Φαρσάλων προς Νίκαια. Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί λογικά αυτό το καφαο επερνε από το Α/Κ Αβέρωφ που βρίσκεται στα 300 μέτρα απεναντι.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Είδα ότι σκαψανε στο καφαο που βρίσκεται μέσα στο οικόπεδο του καταστήματος Βιοκαρπετ στην Φαρσάλων προς Νίκαια. Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί λογικά αυτό το καφαο επερνε από το Α/Κ Αβέρωφ που βρίσκεται στα 300 μέτρα απεναντι.


Και οι καμπίνες που έχουν μπει στην Καραθάνου & Ηρ. Πολυτεχνείου ούτε αυτές έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση από Α/Κ Μεταμόρφωσης... (Σίγουρα κάτω από 550 μέτρα)

----------


## kostakislarisa

Ότι KV υπάρχει σε μεταμόρφωση και αβέρωφ θα μπει οπτικό ανεξαρτήτου απόστασης από το αρχικό ΑΚ.

----------


## nikpap13

Γεια εγω ειμαι καινούργιος στο forum λοιπόν μένω Νεα πολιτεια και χτες εκανα αλλαγη απο adsl σε vdsl με παροχο vodafone που περνει απο τον οτε.Λοιπον ενω το καινουργιο ρουτερ  μου (ΖΤΕ ZXHN H267A) που μου εστειλαν μου δειχνει οτι κλειδωνει 49999/4996 ,Noise Margin(Up/Down)33.9/15 dB,  Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/5.9 dB, Output Power(Up/Down) -6.5/13.9 dBm στο speedtest εχω 31/5 και σε κατεβασμα drivers απο nvidia με ταχυτητα 3,7 m/b.H αποσταστη μεχρι την καμπινα ειναι 30 μετρα.Δεν θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω ποιο γρηγορα?

----------


## slalom

Δοκιμασε με καλωδιο, δοκιμασε και torrent δημοφιλη

----------


## jkoukos

> Ότι KV υπάρχει σε μεταμόρφωση και αβέρωφ θα μπει οπτικό ανεξαρτήτου απόστασης από το αρχικό ΑΚ.


Πόσο σίγουρο είναι αυτό, όταν ο προγραμματισμός του vectoring αναφέρει ποσοστό 82% και 81% αντίστοιχα και μάλιστα για τις καμπίνες που έχουν απόσταση πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα;
Μακάρι ν' αληθεύει, αλλά πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλο αριθμό επιπλέον καμπίνων προς αναβάθμιση.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Γεια εγω ειμαι καινούργιος στο forum λοιπόν μένω Νεα πολιτεια και χτες εκανα αλλαγη απο adsl σε vdsl με παροχο vodafone που περνει απο τον οτε.Λοιπον ενω το καινουργιο ρουτερ  μου (ΖΤΕ ZXHN H267A) που μου εστειλαν μου δειχνει οτι κλειδωνει 49999/4996 ,Noise Margin(Up/Down)33.9/15 dB,  Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/5.9 dB, Output Power(Up/Down) -6.5/13.9 dBm στο speedtest εχω 31/5 και σε κατεβασμα drivers απο nvidia με ταχυτητα 3,7 m/b.H αποσταστη μεχρι την καμπινα ειναι 30 μετρα.Δεν θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω ποιο γρηγορα?


Καταρχάς τα speedtest μέσω ιστοσελίδας δεν θεωρούνται αξιόπιστα για αρκετους λόγους. Για να κάνεις σωστή μέτρηση της ταχύτητας διάβασε αυτόν τον  *οδηγό*




> Δοκιμασε με καλωδιο, δοκιμασε και torrent δημοφιλη


Εγώ πάλι θα δοκίμαζα να κατέβασω κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο μέσω κάποιου ftp server όπως αναγράφεται στον πιο πάνω οδηγό

----------


## nikpap13

μα απο το σταθερο υπολογιστη δοκιμαζω με καλωδιο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δοκιμασε με καλωδιο, δοκιμασε και torrent δημοφιλη


μα με καλωδιο δοκιμαζω

----------


## slalom

Δεν το ειπες.
Κατεβασε κατι αλλο μεγαλο

----------


## sokratis

> Πόσο σίγουρο είναι αυτό, όταν ο προγραμματισμός του vectoring αναφέρει ποσοστό 82% και 81% αντίστοιχα και μάλιστα για τις καμπίνες που έχουν απόσταση πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα;
> Μακάρι ν' αληθεύει, αλλά πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλο αριθμό επιπλέον καμπίνων προς αναβάθμιση.


Σε συζήτησή μου με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που πέρασε από το σπίτι να επιδιορθώσει πρόβλημα που είχα με την γραμμή, μου ανέφερε ότι για Μεταμόρφωση προβλέπεται να αλλαχθούν όλα τα καφάο που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 500μέτρων από το κέντρο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σε συζήτησή μου με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που πέρασε από το σπίτι να επιδιορθώσει πρόβλημα που είχα με την γραμμή, μου ανέφερε ότι για Μεταμόρφωση προβλέπεται να αλλαχθούν όλα τα καφάο που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 500μέτρων από το κέντρο.


Η πρόσφατη ανάθεση από την ΕΕΤΤ προβλέπει αυτά που ανέφερα. Εντάξει, για 50 μέτρα δεν το συζητάμε, αλλά το "όλα" δεν φαίνεται εξασφαλισμένο.
Βέβαια υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το κάνει και να πάρει έγκριση για υπηρεσία σε αργότερο χρόνο, αφού αυτή που έχει τώρα είναι μόνο για συγκεκριμένο αριθμό καμπίνων.

----------


## nikpap13

> Δεν το ειπες.
> Κατεβασε κατι αλλο μεγαλο


Κατέβασα αρχειο 400 mb με 3,6 επισης μίλησα με τεχνικό της vodafone σήμερα του ειπα οτι ενω κλειδωνω 49999 και 4999 και κατεβαζω γυρω στο 30 και μου ειπε πως αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου, ακομα του είπα να μου κάνει τη γραμμή fastpath γιατί έχω ping και μου λέει δε γίνεται γιατί δεν  παίρνω απο dslam alcatel :/.Ισχύει;

----------


## Hellmore

> Κατέβασα αρχειο 400 mb με 3,6 επισης μίλησα με τεχνικό της vodafone σήμερα του ειπα οτι ενω κλειδωνω 49999 και 4999 και κατεβαζω γυρω στο 30 και μου ειπε πως αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου, ακομα του είπα να μου κάνει τη γραμμή fastpath γιατί έχω ping και μου λέει δε γίνεται γιατί δεν  παίρνω απο dslam alcatel :/.Ισχύει;


Αυτό για το fastpath πρώτη φορά το ακούω και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει, δεν είναι θέμα DSLAM το path μιας γραμμής. Με το fastpath μην περιμένεις πολλά γιατί το peering της Vodafone είναι απο τα χειρότερα που έχω δει, είχα fastpath και είχα ίδιο ping σε σχέση με γραμμή ΟΤΕ σε interleaved και μην σου πω και χειρότερα. Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έχουν βάλει κόφτη λόγο συμφόρησης αν όλα απο την μεριά σου είναι ΟΚ. Κάνε και μία δοκιμή και απo εδώ κατεβάζοντας αυτό: 

```
ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
```

----------


## slalom

> Κατέβασα αρχειο 400 mb με 3,6 επισης μίλησα με τεχνικό της vodafone σήμερα του ειπα οτι ενω κλειδωνω 49999 και 4999 και κατεβαζω γυρω στο 30 και μου ειπε πως αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου, ακομα του είπα να μου κάνει τη γραμμή fastpath γιατί έχω ping και μου λέει δε γίνεται γιατί δεν  παίρνω απο dslam alcatel :/.Ισχύει;


Δεν το λες και αργο το 3,6

----------


## Andreaslar

> Δεν το λες και αργο το 3,6


49999 / 8 = 6249. Θεωρητικά έπρεπε να κατεβάζει με 6.2MB/s. Πρακτικά με 5-5,5ΜΒ/s, το 3.6ΜΒ/s για 50άρα είναι μη αποδεκτό

----------


## slalom

Ειναι και ποσο σου δινουν, το δυσκολο.
Αλλα αργο δεν το λες

Δοκιμασε torrent απο private tracker

----------


## darkmoon

Παιδιά όποιος βάζει vdsl να το δηλώνει εδώ στο thread για να βλέπουμε τι γίνεται στην πράξη.
Το γράφω γιατί ο πάροχος μπορεί να μας φλομώσει στο ψέμα αν δεν μπορεί να παρέχει vdsl από KV, οπότε ίσως να πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν θέλουμε vdsl όσοι δεν μπορούμε λόγω απόστασης να πάρουμε από AK.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Παιδιά όποιος βάζει vdsl να το δηλώνει εδώ στο thread για να βλέπουμε τι γίνεται στην πράξη.
> Το γράφω γιατί ο πάροχος μπορεί να μας φλομώσει στο ψέμα αν δεν μπορεί να παρέχει vdsl από KV, οπότε ίσως να πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν θέλουμε vdsl όσοι δεν μπορούμε λόγω απόστασης να πάρουμε από AK.


Εμένα με είχαν καλέσει πριν από 3-4 μέρες από το 13888 και με λίγα λόγια ακολούθησε η παρακάτω συζήτηση:

- Καλημερα σας ονόμαζομαι "Τάδε" και καλώ απο το 13888 για να δώσω προσφορά για VDSL ( Εγώ είπα ας μην πω ότι είμαι στο άρθρο 11 να δω τι προσφορα θα μου κάνει)
- Ωραία.. Αλλά να σας πω πρώτα τι πακέτο έχω εγώ από τον πάροχο μου
- Ναι πείτε μου
- Έχω κλασσικά απερίοριστα αστικά, υπεραστικά και 720 λεπτά προς κινητά με 21€. Εσείς τι μου προσφέρετε;( Μου έκανε την προσφορά με VDSL και μόλις 300 λεπτά, γύρω στα 38 ευρώ την 30άρα και γύρω στα  45 την 50άρα) 
- Εντάξει δεν λέω, σχετικά καλή προσφορά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL γιατί είμαι μακριά από Α/Κ. 
- Δώστε τη διεύθυνση σας, να κάνω έλεγχο.
- Οδός τάδε...

Με βάζει σε αναμονή και μετά άρχισαν οι "δράκοι" από τον ΟΤΕ 

- Έκανα έλεγχο και βλέπω ότι μπορείτε να βάλετε ακόμα και 50αρα
- 50άρα δεν μπορώ να βάλω γιατί είμαι περίπου 1400 μέτρα από το Α/Κ
- Δεν έχει σημασία γιατί υπάρχουν οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή σας ( Αυτό, μου θύμισε εποχές HOL  xχαχαχα)
- Στην περιοχή μου Α/Κ κέντρο Ακαδημίας, στο καφάο τάδε, δεν υπάρχουν ούτε οπτικές ίνες ούτε καμπίνες VDSL και μάλιστα ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει στα σχέδια του, την αναβάθμιση του συγκεκριμένου κέντρου, βάση της ανακοίνωσης που έβγαλε πριν από λίγο καιρό.
- Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα μπορείτε να βάλετε από Α/Κ
- Αν βάλω VDSL από Α/Κ λόγω απόστασης, θα έχω απώλειες...
- Ναι, θα πιάνετε κοντά στα 45 mpbs ( Μου ήρθε να της πω, πας καλά κοπέλα μου; )
- Με 1400 μέτρα 45 mbps;
- Ναι λεει ΜΟΝΟ ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να εγγυηθεί την ταχύτητα αυτή.
- Ωραία, μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε ΓΡΑΠΤΩΣ αυτό;
- Γραπτώς όχι, αλλά η κλήση καταγράφεται και αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα βρω εγώ το μπελά μου ( Σε εκείνο το σημείο μου ήρθε να της πω, και γιατί δεν με ενημέρωσες από την αρχή; )
- Η καταγραφή κλήσης δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο, και αν κάτι πάει στραβά θα τρέχω και δεν θα φτάνω...

Και μετά για κανένα 15λέπτο λέγαμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, οπότε σε κάποια φάση βαρέθηκα και της λέω 
- Αφήστε με να το σκεφτώ (και καλά) και σας καλέσω εγώ...
- Σημείωστε το τηλέφωνο μου 210.... λέγομαι τάδε...
- Έγινε ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια

Με λίγα λόγια και ο ΟΤΕ έγινε σαν τους άλλους παρόχους... Και δεν ήταν κλήση από συνεργάτη, αλλά από το 13888. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. 

Τουλάχιστον η  Forthnet μου λέει συνεχεια να μην βάλω VDSL γιατί ακόμα και να βάλω με το ζόρι να πιάνω 25 mbps και θα πληρώνω VDSL για να έχω ADSL...

----------


## famous-walker

Δηλαδή δεν σε ενημέρωσαν από την αρχή ότι η κλήση καταγράφεται; Αυτό είναι παράνομο.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Δηλαδή δεν σε ενημέρωσαν από την αρχή ότι η κλήση καταγράφεται; Αυτό είναι παράνομο.


Δύο παραβάσεις. 1η παράβαση η καταγραφή χωρίς ενημέρωση (για αυτό είπα να της πω "Γιατί δεν με ενημέρωσες από την αρχή") και 2η ότι κάλεσαν αριθμό που είναι ενταγμένος στο άρθρο 11 ( Μη δεκτές διαφημιστικές κλήσεις)

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω καταγγελία και στην ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και στην Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων, αλλά έχε χάρη δεν θα γίνει και τίποτα ουσιώδες... Κανονικά μήνυση ήθελε, αλλά δεν περισσεύουν λεφτά...


Μου φαίνεται στο εξής θα παίζω και εγώ "κασέτα" σε τέτοιες κλήσεις...

"1ον ο αριθμός που καλέσατε είναι ενταγμένος στο άρθρο 11, 2ον δεν συναινώ σε τυχόν ηχογράφηση της κλήσης και 3ον δεν ενδιαφέρομαι (και μετά κατέβασμα του ακουστικού)"  :Laughing:

----------


## famous-walker

Μην το γελάς καθόλου. 

Αλλιώς μια άλλη καλή πρακτική είναι η καταγραφή της κλήσης απο την μεριά σου. Εφόσον τους ενημερώσεις έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Αλλιώς μια άλλη καλή πρακτική είναι η καταγραφή της κλήσης απο την μεριά σου. Εφόσον τους ενημερώσεις έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα.


Είναι και αυτή μια λύση, αφού θα λένε ότι δεν συναινούν αυτοί και θα το κλείνουν από μόνοι τους  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο.
Ένα καιρό που ενοχλούσαν στο πατρικό μου απο την Cosmoline, σε μιά κλήση τους που έτυχα παρών, δέχτηκαν την ηχογράφιση απο μεριάς μου.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Δεν είναι τόσο σίγουρο.
> Ένα καιρό που ενοχλούσαν στο πατρικό μου απο την Cosmoline, σε μιά κλήση τους που έτυχα παρών, δέχτηκαν την ηχογράφιση απο μεριάς μου.


E τότε θα "παίζω την κασέτα", όπως λέω σε 2-3 posts πιο πάνω, και θα τους κάνω και ένα κλείσιμο του τηλεφώνου στην μάπα όπως λένε  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

Έτσι, απο περιέργεια, πές τους οτι ηχογραφείς κι' εσύ.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Αυτό για το fastpath πρώτη φορά το ακούω και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει, δεν είναι θέμα DSLAM το path μιας γραμμής. Με το fastpath μην περιμένεις πολλά γιατί το peering της Vodafone είναι απο τα χειρότερα που έχω δει, είχα fastpath και είχα ίδιο ping σε σχέση με γραμμή ΟΤΕ σε interleaved και μην σου πω και χειρότερα. Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έχουν βάλει κόφτη λόγο συμφόρησης αν όλα απο την μεριά σου είναι ΟΚ. Κάνε και μία δοκιμή και απo εδώ κατεβάζοντας αυτό: 
> 
> ```
> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
> ```


Επειδή ο κάθε πάροχος δεν έχει διαχείριση στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να το γυρίσει σε fastpath ο πάροχος, θα πρέπει να γίνει επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ. Σε αυτό δε ξέρω κατά πόσο γίνεται. Όσο για το αλκατελ δεν ισχύει.




> Πόσο σίγουρο είναι αυτό, όταν ο προγραμματισμός του vectoring αναφέρει ποσοστό 82% και 81% αντίστοιχα και μάλιστα για τις καμπίνες που έχουν απόσταση πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα;
> Μακάρι ν' αληθεύει, αλλά πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλο αριθμό επιπλέον καμπίνων προς αναβάθμιση.


Από ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι θα αλλαχτούν όλες τώρα τι να σου πω..  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Επειδή ο κάθε πάροχος δεν έχει διαχείριση στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να το γυρίσει σε fastpath ο πάροχος, θα πρέπει να γίνει επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ. Σε αυτό δε ξέρω κατά πόσο γίνεται.


Γίνεται. Ο χρήστης το ζητά από τον πάροχό του και αυτός κάνει σχετικό αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ. Σε 1-2 μέρες είναι έτοιμο.




> Από ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι θα αλλαχτούν όλες τώρα τι να σου πω..


Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι αυτό σου είπαν, αλλά αν θα γίνει, όταν το επίσημο αίτημα του ΟΤΕ και η τελική έγκριση άλλα αναφέρουν.

----------


## gravis

Βάζουνε καμπίνα έξω από το γραφεία της avis ,που βρίσκεται πριν την υπόγεια της Φαρσάλων, επίσης βάλανε καμπίνα έξω από το πάρκο του Αγίου αντωνιου

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Σήμερα είδα μια ακόμα καμπίνα (τρίφυλη) περίπου σε αυτό το σημείο

https://www.google.gr/maps/@39.63065...8i6656!6m1!1e1

Επίσης θα αλλαχτεί και το συγκεκριμένο καφάο

https://www.google.gr/maps/@39.63110...7i13312!8i6656

Το έχουν ξηλωμένο από την θέση του και το έχουν βάλει πρόχειρα παραδίπλα με τα "'εντερα" απέξω (αχαχχαχα)... Αν μάλιστα πάει κάποιος και του ρίξει καμιά "κακή", θα το ψάχνουν μετά στο "αμπελαλέ"  :Razz:

----------


## gravis

Η οδός φορτούνα ήταν κλειστή σήμερα, περνούσαν οπτική ίνα σε καμπίνα και σκαβανε έξω από παλιό καφαο. Επίσης κάνανε εργασίες σε καμπίνες που βρίσκονται από την αποκέντρωση (Ιωαννίνων) μέχρι τα φανάρια τρικαλων. Στις εργατικές του Αγίου Θωμά μέσα έχουνε βάλει καμπίνα. Τυχεροί όσοι είναι εκει

----------


## darkmoon

gravis : Καλά κάτσε να αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν κιόλας οι καμπίνες και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## darkmoon

Υπάρχει wizard που να λαμβάνει υπόψη και τα VDSL από KV ?

----------


## gravis

> Υπάρχει wizard που να λαμβάνει υπόψη και τα VDSL από KV ?


Νομίζω ο wizzard ειναι ενιαίος για όλα

----------


## darkmoon

Πιο αξιόπιστο wizard ποια εταιρεία έχει;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Πιο αξιόπιστο wizard ποια εταιρεία έχει;


Ίσως του ΟΤΕ γιατί θα έχει καλύτερη "εικόνα" για το δίκτυο ( λέμε τώρα  :Razz:  ). , Πάντως από ότι κατάλαβα μάλλον βασίζονται σε κάτι σε στυλ google maps για να υπολογίσουν πιθανή απόσταση... πχ σε μένα, σε όλες τις εταιρίες (πλην vodafone που δεν δίνει VDSL στην Ακαδημία) οι wizzard μου δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά όταν κάνω αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας μέσω αριθμού και όχι μέσω διεύθυνσης στον wizzard της Forthnet, εκεί τρώω "πόρτα"...

Υ.Γ. Την Παρασκευή περνούσαν οπτικές ίνες, στην Ηπείρου...

----------


## Hellmore

> Ίσως του ΟΤΕ γιατί θα έχει καλύτερη "εικόνα" για το δίκτυο ( λέμε τώρα  ). , Πάντως από ότι κατάλαβα μάλλον βασίζονται σε κάτι σε στυλ google maps για να υπολογίσουν πιθανή απόσταση... πχ σε μένα, σε όλες τις εταιρίες (πλην vodafone που δεν δίνει VDSL στην Ακαδημία) οι wizzard μου δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά όταν κάνω αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας μέσω αριθμού και όχι μέσω διεύθυνσης στον wizzard της Forthnet, εκεί τρώω "πόρτα"...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Την Παρασκευή περνούσαν οπτικές ίνες, στην Ηπείρου...


Πλησιάζουν κέντρο σιγά σιγά βλέπω. Ελπίζω στην ανακοίνωση της δεύτερης φάσης να δούμε και το κέντρο μας.

----------

